# training camp holidays



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

ive decided later this year i want to go spend a few weeks doing some intensive training, i got my car stolen and i dont wna spend the insurance money on another car.

i dont kno wether to go and spend a week or two in thialand just doing muay thia and then go some where else to work on bjj or try and find some where that does it specificly for mma.

ive also only been training mma since xmas (before that was boxing) and dont know if id benifit from it more after training abit longer as im only really grasping the basics.

has anyone been to any camps they recomend? i kno theres loads in thialand but ive also seen a few in spain ect and the states.


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

only one i know of in america is HIT squad, looked good i thought, what others you found? id go for more than a week mate...


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

American Top Team Florida's largest Mixed Martial Arts Academy (MMA), BJJ, Boxing, Muay Thai, Kids MMA, Self Defense

and

Muay Thai, MMA & Thai Boxing training Camp Phuket Thailand - Welcome to Tiger Muay Thai

as far as Im aware.


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

Yea tiger muay thai is what I've been looking at, mainly bcus I could afford to spend a month out there and then do a lil bit of tourist stuff, I can see the camps in america being very expensive all in, where as a decent place to sleep in thailand is a lot cheaper.


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Tiger Muay Thai is where i plan on hitting at some point for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Another suggestion is to stay at home (saves on flights and accom) and just spend a month in your local club and or get loadsa privates and train your balls off for your time off.

Kaobon (Liverpool) have a sleep over quarter for the fighters who live on camp - is their anywhere local/U.K you could do the same and as I say get more time/lessons with the flight money etc you have saved?....just a suggestion. :thumb


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

I've thought about doing that aswell, I may well spend a few long weekends at diffrent clubs and just book into a travel lodge, but I know ill work harder if I stay at a camp specificly designd for it, plus be nice to get away from shit here for a month!!!


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

a) Book a flight to Baghdad

B) Become a warrior and use your skills to take out all insurgents

c) Sleep amongst the mountain lions at night, eating whatever raw meat they find for you

d) Rinse and repeat until bored

e) Come back feeling like a champion


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

i tried the whole bagdad thing, sadly the locals where freindly and i cudnt find any lions to stay with,after a week of sleeping with some goats i came home....

due to hopefully a change of job later in the year if i want to go away im going to have to go in the next 2 months or so, is this a bad time to go to thailand?? i dont really understand the seasons there but i gather there rainy season starts july time??


----------



## MUTINY! (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm sure Thailands government is a bit unstable at the moment with something of a military coup or something along those lines happening.

Dont quote me on this though.


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

yea it is, but they kick off all the time lol im just hoping itl blow over by end of june...


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Quality!



Imy said:


> a) Book a flight to Baghdad
> 
> B) Become a warrior and use your skills to take out all insurgents
> 
> ...


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

james8 said:


> yea it is, but they kick off all the time lol im just hoping itl blow over by end of june...


there has been a coup twice ive been there and had no bother at all:rolleyes:

tiger muay thai is decent, the bjj isnt world class but they do usually have guests there, they had a black belt brazillian doing privates there and a few seminars and john fitch did a seminar while i was there:thumb


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

You'd probably get a cheapish flight aswell with all this bad publicity from the recent conflict.

Tiger muay thai is in Phuket which is about 500+ miles away from Bangkok, so if your flight is to BKK (probably will be) stay at the airport and get a flight with Thai Air to HKT

You can get flights to Phuket from UK airports but my theory is it might be cheaper to get two flights as BKK flights would of gone down in price considerably. When we flew to HKT from BKK a few years ago it was alot dearer to book the flight online (western prices) but in the airport it was local prices.



> PHUKET: The Centre for the Resolution of the Emergency Situation (CRES) has imposed emergency law in 15 more provinces in the central, northern and northeastern parts of Thailand, CRES spokesman Sansern Kaewkamnerd said.
> 
> Phuket, however, is not on the list of affected provinces and remains calm, as it has been since the red-shirt demonstrations began two months ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Talking flights.

Im going Thailand end of July into Aug.

Cheapest I found is approx 720 to BKK, any of recommend any places I can get it cheaper?


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

Cheers for the help lads! I'm sure when I looked a whille ago flights where around 550 but tht may well of not included taxes ect, ill have a look this weekend n let u know what I find. Where abouts are u going?


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Right i've spoke with my bro chris (big traveller whos been Thailand plenty of times) hes basically said he wouldn't recommend a specific website as they change all the time, the site offering the cheapest flight today will be the dearest tommorow so he advises to just bing/google: cheap flights to bangkok

he says bangkok will be cheaper than straight to phuket simply because theres more flights going into BKK, and he said its also cheaper flying from London as again more flights are going out of london than say manchester/birmingham. more flights equals more price options.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

sound advice steez


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

expedia, sta travel, airline network. Cant go wrong with them for flights, Il be amazed if you can get a flight Â£10/20 cheaper than any of them 3 sites  get a flight to BK then an internal flight to phuket, will cost you about Â£100 (thats what it cost me last time) and book direct on thai airways web site. If you really want to do it cheap they have bus's that go there but its summat silly like 13 hours and stuff has been known to get pinched out of peoples luggage in the luggage compartment below the bus


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

thanks for all the advice guys!!! got my flights booked now only thing im not 100% sure on is do i need a specific holiday insurance to be training out there? i googled it but cant really find anything...


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

I can't wait to go to Thailand, Planning to go to Tiger Muay Thai for 2-3 weeks at some point in the next couple of years, then from there on in make it a yearly holday. Just depends when cash allows it :thumb


----------

